# Amby nest - safety issues?



## becstar

We've been using our nest since she was born and she sleeps well in it. However, I recently saw this: https://community.babycenter.com/post/a17295975/amby_bed_recall and it's making me worry. I can't understand though how a baby having its head against the side (which from what I understand is what happened) could be a suffocation risk, as it's just cotton which I would have thought you could breathe through? 

I am concerned that Amby.com has been taken offline but the UK and Australian sites work and there's nothing on them... I also know that a poster on this site posts about this and I don't want this to get inflammatory or start something libellous but I am wondering if anyone else has heard of this and what people think?


----------



## becstar

I just found this on the Australian site: 

Medical School, University of Otago, N.Z. -Carbon Dioxide Test (rebreathing) - 1993

Baby Hammock Test Results: Carbon Dioxide Testing 

Hammock was tested with a mechanical model of a 3 month old infant. This model breaths warmed, humidified gas with an end expiratory plateau of 5% carbon dioxide The head of the model was placed face up, face to the side and face down in the hammock. 

Results face up: There was no significant increase in inspired carbon dioxide 

Results with face to the side: Not touching side material, inspired carbon dioxide rose to an average of 0.32%. Touching the material, inspired carbon dioxide rose to an average of 1.28% 

Neither of these levels would be considered dangerous. 

Results face down: Very variable as it was difficult to keep the model face down, without it rolling back to it's side or back. 

Assessment: Pass 

Overall there is minimal danger of rebreathing even if a baby rolls on to it's side against the material. We would like to see a warning on the package not to place babies in the hammock on their front (prone). Because of the design of this product we think it unlikely that a baby will roll on to the prone position or willingly sleep prone in this product 


Dept of Paediatrics & Child Health
Medical School
University of Otago
Dunedin, New Zealand


----------



## delighted.mam

I wonder about this too, and why it's going on quietly/behind-the-scenes. I emailed Amby a few months ago when their website in the U.S. was still up but they weren't shipping to the U.S.; they replied that they were just redoing their instruction manual and would be shipping again soon.

After a few weeks I checked back as they had instructed, but the website was gone. I emailed again to the same address and this time the email bounced. I emailed their Australian website and they said they no longer have a distributor in the U.S.. I went to Dr. Sears' site (where I'd originally found the link to Amby) and there are no longer any links to Amby anywhere on Dr. Sears (he now recommends the Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper).

Strange!


----------



## anothersquish

There has been more than one death associated with this product I am to believe....this is what makes me wary and is why I wouldnt use one. The whole thing seems highly suspicious to me and I would take extra care if you continue to use yours...


----------



## Kota

Personally I still plan on getting and using one of these, from what I've seen the issue was that the head was lower then the feet, well, tbh, if I set up a bed for my baby and this was the case then to me it would be common sense not to let my baby sleep in it, I wouldn't sleep with my head lower then my feet, why would I allow my baby to??

The amby nest has continually passed ALL its safety inspections in both the UK., Europe and Australia and even in the USA there has still not been an official recall of them, (unlike a cot brand that has been recalled today due to a number of suffocation related deaths from its drop side) 
In Australia they are routinely used (and have been for MANY years) in hospital premmie units, NCIU units and post natal wards due to the benifits of the nest and the way it works. I personallly don't believe that Internationally recognised childrens hospitals would continue using them if there was any cause for concern regarding their safety. 

Obviously this is all my opinion and each to their own, but for me, I'm still very much looking forward to using one of these nests once my baby arrives.


----------



## Eala

I'm with Kota, we have no intention of stopping use of our Nest. Romilly loves it, and sleeps so well. As Kota says, I do not believe that hospitals would continue to use it, or that it would pass the UK's and Australia's safety protocols, if it was that big a risk.



anothersquish said:


> There has been more than one death associated with this product I am to believe....this is what makes me wary and is why I wouldnt use one. The whole thing seems highly suspicious to me and I would take extra care if you continue to use yours...

Having read some more on it, it seems that since 2008, 3 babies in the USA have died whilst sleeping in an Amby nest. I haven't been able to find if this has been judged to be *because* of the nest, or not. And I'm sorry, but babies also die in cots, beds, sofas... I can't imagine how hard it is to lose a child (I tear up even thinking about it). What I don't want is the emotiveness of the situation clouding things.

Frankly, if the baby's head is significantly higher than their feet in the Amby (to the point where it can tip back), it's not been adjusted properly. There are instructions available on the Amby website, telling you how to adjust the Nest. Any product carries risks if it's not used properly - it shouldn't be "taking extra care" to ensure that you are actually using the Nest as per the instructions.


----------



## becstar

Can you post the link to that page? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## becstar

Oh I found this: https://www.nutmeglane.co.uk/docs_db/Assembly_Page_1.pdf

So Ilana is quite heavy and big (17lbish) and I have been putting her quite high up (head towards the back) as when I put her lower her head seems to be lower - but this is the opposite of what it says should happen? I am confused. I also can't work out what they mean by cinching the velcro? 

Is it bad for her feet to be high (not higher than her head but maybe the same height?


----------



## becstar

Dupe post


----------



## Eala

I posted in another thread with pictures on how where the velcro is that they're talking about. Here's the link https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/217985-amby-hammock-why-were-not-sure-any-suggestions.html

Sorry, I'd post the pics again here, but am one-handed at the moment and this is easier :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

This is true Eala, babies do die in all forms of nest, cot, crib etc. I lost a baby at 6 weeks old in a moses basket and as such I wont use one for night time sleeping anymore. I use an open sided crib instead. It makes me more aware and sensitive to this sort of situation especially in that the nest could be used poorly (with the baby positioned badly, not per instructions) a lot more easily than other cribs/cots/baskets hence my "extra caution" advise....takes no time or effort to be 100% sure you have positioned everything as it should be. I also think its prudent for those with small babies and these nests to use the "snuggler" that would stop a baby turning into the fabric at the side.


----------



## Jetters

I really love the look of Amby's and am definitely thinking of getting one. Still got another 7 months to go though so will wait and see how the safety reviews go before buying, but it just seems as long as you place the baby correctly in them and follow their safety guides, all is fine. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kota

we've now got ours set up and ready to go and I love it!! for those that are ultra concerned about the possibility of the baby rolling up against the edge you can buy a 'snuggler' from the site, (as well as other places) which will prevent this from happening!


https://www.amby.co.uk/images_db/tr_32967bb1d5cd97d0724cec38b63a62b6.jpg
https://www.amby.co.uk/images_db/tr_886c88a91f64cc8d8f3a698125aa23fe.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh that's a good idea, I'll definitely get one of them, thanks Kota


----------



## bky

I've got one I'm planning on using, though the safety info is news to me. We'll see how the baby likes it though. I was only planning to use it until baby gets more wiggly and mobile, not the up to 12 months it says.


----------



## delighted.mam

According to AmbyBaby.com, "Consumers should stop using these beds immediately and find an alternative safe sleeping arrangement for your child." Here's a short explanation: https://www.mothering.com/amby-bed-recall.


----------



## Jetters

Oh no :-/

I'll have to wait and see closer to my due date what the current opinion on them will be!


----------



## Kota

Information directly from the Amby site in the UK, from the inventor of the product himself. 

https://www.amby.co.uk/site/pages.php?fid=0,11,93



> Safety Concerns
> 
> Dear Parents
> 
> We have recently been made aware of postings on internet forums regarding the safety of the Amby Baby Hammock.
> The Amby Baby Hammock has been sold worldwide since 1989, when I invented it for my daughter. Current sales figures for the year ending 2008 were in excess of 12000 Amby Hammocks sold worldwide.
> Between 1989 and 2008, with over 50,000 sales, the Amby has achieved a remarkable safety record with no major incidents of injury or harm throughout the intervening nineteen years. This in itself is a record that we are justly proud of when you consider that in the USA alone there are sadly, approximately 2000 cases of SIDS every year. Most parents, Child Care Centres and Maternity Hospitals who have used or are currently using the Amby Hammock will testify to the fact that the Amby has had enormous benefits for reflux, collicky and generally fussy babies who suffer from chronic sleep deprivation.
> *Tragically in late 2009 we have assisted in the investigation into two infant fatalities in the USA. In both cases there is irrefutable evidence that the Hammock has been assembled and used incorrectly.* Any infant death is a tragedy of immeasurable proportions and my most sincere condolences go to the families of these two infants.
> After months of discussions with the CSPC of the United States, they have, in their wisdom decided not to ban the sale of the Amby in the US. We have, instead worked together to devise a repair kit that will minimize the side to side tilting of the hammock, a feature that is common to all baby hammocks suspended from a spring. This kit (patent pending) will set us apart from all other baby hammocks currently in the market.
> As it is my firm commitment to ensure that the Amby Baby Hammock is a safe and viable infant bed, our company will make available to all our customers who want the kit. This will be available by the end of January 2010.
> I have recently become the father again, of twins and my babies sleep exclusively in the Amby. If I had the slightest doubt that this wonderful product could be harmful to babies I would remove them from the market immediately.
> I shall announce any further developments and answer any particular concerns through the Australian Website, www.babyhammocks.com contact [email protected]
> 
> 
> Yours Sincerely
> Ambrose Hooi
> Chairman and Managing Director
> Amby Baby Hammocks Pty
> PO Box 805
> Kenmore
> Queensland 4069
> Australia

Thought this might be good for people to read rather then speculation.


----------



## sophxx

I've not got a amby nest as I wasn't keen on them in the shop but I've hit a moffi which is the same but differnt make and looks a lit strudier in real life for any1 who was thinking about having one! X


----------



## Eala

As I said, and as was said by others, it would seem like these accidents were due to the Amby being used incorrectly. No less tragic, but it's good to know the facts rather than people being scared off using a wonderful product because of a lack of information.

Our baby loves her Amby, and we'll be using it for as we can :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Ooh, I enjoyed reading that letter from him. Thanks for posting it here. It seems, as with everything, that it's a case of common sense.

Eala, i'd be interested to know how long your lovely little Romilly enjoys the Amby for... I'd guess as soon as babbas start pulling themselves upright, it's time for a cot?


----------



## Eala

Jetters said:


> Eala, i'd be interested to know how long your lovely little Romilly enjoys the Amby for... I'd guess as soon as babbas start pulling themselves upright, it's time for a cot?

I'm not sure about pulling themselves up... possibly. From what I've heard and read, it's a case of "every baby is different". In terms of sitting up, it's apparently very difficult for a baby to get themselves to a sitting position. The nest moves with their movement, so they don't really have anything to brace themselves against to push themselves up effectively. Not sure about pulling themselves up, but I think it'd be a case of playing it by ear - common sense again :)

At the moment, all our LO wants to do in the Amby is sleep :rofl:

ps Thank you for calling Romilly lovely, that was very sweet :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Thats what I've been led to believe Eala... after all, have you ladies tried lying in a hammock and pulling yourself up into a sitting position??? it's nigh on impossible! :lol: silly things rock out from under you and have you lying back down in moments!! :haha: I imagine the same situation with a baby, especially when they don't ahve the strength and co-ordination that adults do. 

Loving hearing that your little girl has taken to it so well.. I really hope I can say the same about Oompa in a couple of months time!!


----------



## Eala

I only ever tried an adult hammock once - much hilarity ensued when I tried to get out :rofl: Kots, I really hope your Oompa loves his Amby too :) I should really post a pic of Romilly in hers, she just looks so cozy :)


----------



## bky

I actually found a letter from the creator with more detail on how the babies were placed wrongly. You can read it here:
https://www.ambyhammock.co.uk/ambysafetyconcerns.html


----------



## Kota

suspended from the ceiling in a room with a washing machine and dryer and then put the wrong way around??? :shock:

it is really really tragic that this poor little babies died but the lack of common sense showed here is just terrible. 

Thanks for that link though, interesting to see more information about exactly what happened.


----------



## Eala

> Case 2 in August 2009 the Amby was purchased second hand from eBay and was used without the Amby Stand; the Sling was suspended from the ceiling in the baby&#8217;s room which also doubled as the laundry room housing the washing machine and dryer. The baby was placed in the sling the wrong way round with the head placed at the foot end of the sling

And I think this was the case when the father of the baby was going on every message board he could find (including here) saying that the Amby killed his baby and it should be banned.

I agree again with Kota, how tragic that the baby died, but honestly, when instructions are freely available on the internet, where is the common sense? Urgh :(


----------



## rivers

Sorry for this long post but i feel really strong about all of this...

I am one of the original users of the Amby Baby Hammock nearly 20 years ago! What has happened this year is very sad indeed and hope that this does not stop the wonderful benefits enjoyed by so many parents for 2 decades. It's almost unbelievable ...

I suppose it's about as surprising as suddenly finding out that a carseat needs a new part, or a crib is suddenly declared dangerous after working fine for years.

Of course the safety of children is paramount but do not not think that there is anything wrong with the Amby Baby Hammock when used correctly, at least not in my opinion.

My heart goes out to the families involved in the recent events but it's simply not fair to attribute the hammock to what happened. In both cases there is irrefutable evidence that the Hammock had been assembled and used incorrectly. And as for the 20 years of hammock use by over 100,000 babies, where nothing has happened to the babies sleeping in them.. does that not stand for something?

There have been many tragedies in western bassinets sometimes due to incorrect use, and sometimes due to the coincidence that that is where the baby was sleeping at the time. Unfortunately the number is in thousands, worldwide, yet we dont ban bassinets or cots. Is it because the Amby Baby Hammock dares to be different to western traditions of cot or bassinets?.

A couple of people on other forums posted that the Amby Baby Hammock looks dangerous.. umm.. like how? what exactly looks unsafe? Its safe and sturdy when I used it for two babies, it doesnt collapse, there are no sharp corners or hard bits, it doesnt emit fumes...indeed the hammock part itself is soft and bounces ever so gently.. .. you are just "imagining" that it looks unsafe just because its different.

It is very difficult for a baby to turn over in the hammock because of the hammocks configuration. And if they are indeed strong enough to turn over, surely the baby would ba able to instinctly be able to raise their heads to breath. My two babies never did turn over. Of course when they were toddler, they can move around more.

Hammocks have been used for centuries, and still are in many countries. They are safe if used corrrectly.

If one is really concerned (which you shouldnt be), you can use the baby bed as a day bed whilst you are to watch the baby ... think of the benefits of the bed.. there is nothing worse than to have a baby crying incessantly and not feeding well because of sleeping deprivation. Its such a great baby pacifier. I dont know what i would have done in the day time (and night time).. there would have been a hundred times that I would have said... what if i didnt see that ad for the hammock

Should my own children have babies when they are older, I will be looking to buy a new hammock for them with absolutely no hesitation. I remember saying many many times how wonderful an invention it is.. how i managed to get through the night on so many occasions, and bless the man that had the courage to introduce this very tradition to the western world.

I hope that people come to their senses and let the hammock continue to be used into the future.

There is nothing unsafe about the hammock in my opinion and indeed and ive read and hear from so many parents just how fantastic it is. It's just an unfortunate situation that has incorrectly attributed some tragedies to the product.

It's a bit like saying that if someone drives a car incorrectly and many do that we should ban cars

or.. the story of the person that took off the microwave door, and rigged it to continue to function, and subsequently got cancer.. should we ban the use of microwave ovens.

probably many other stories where unrelated behaviour is incorrectly attributed to the product itself, when the product in correct use is NOT INTRINSICALLY UNSAFE AT ALL.

Any product whether it is for a baby or an adult, or a family or a pet, must be used correctly or indeed if something happens, it may indeed not be the product that was the direct cause.

Over 50,000 ambys have been sold and used worldwide. and in my understanding no reported major incidents. The safety record has been impeccable for the company. Im not that good at maths but if you have over 2,000 SIDS cases every year in other sleeping devices, then you can argue that the Amby Baby Hammock may be more safe from that respect. On the stats of .8% of babies suffering SIDs, then in 50,000 hammocks sold (or 100,000 babies using the hammock) wouldnt you expect more than 100 sids cases with babies sleeping in the hammock if there was any kind of link. So for mine, id much rather have a baby sleeping in a hammock than in any other "device".

If you read some of the worldwide sites you will see this
_
The Amby Baby Hammock has been sold worldwide since 1989, when I invented it for my daughter. Current sales figures for the year ending 2008 were in excess of 12000 Amby Hammocks sold worldwide.

Between 1989 and 2008, with over 50,000 sales, the Amby has achieved a remarkable safety record with no major incidents of injury or harm throughout the intervening nineteen years. This in itself is a record that we are justly proud of when you consider that in the USA alone there are sadly, approximately 2000 cases of SIDS every year. Most parents, Child Care Centres and Maternity Hospitals who have used or are currently using the Amby Hammock will testify to the fact that the Amby has had enormous benefits for reflux, collicky and generally fussy babies who suffer from chronic sleep deprivation.

Tragically in late 2009 we have assisted in the investigation into two infant fatalities in the USA. In both cases there is irrefutable evidence that the Hammock has been assembled and used incorrectly. Any infant death is a tragedy of immeasurable proportions and my most sincere condolences go to the families of these two infants._




=====

I beg everyone to be sensible when evaluating the use of the wonderful product. Before you make a decision research the facts..

It is such a shame and indeed a tragedy in itself that a government body can scare people into not using the product. Or in the case of Canada not allow the sale of the safety kit!!! And, the Canadian Safety Authority in a statement has said quite clearly.. "To date, Health Canada has not received any reports of incidents or injuries in Canada related to these products"

I think its every parents right to evaluate what is is or isnt safe for their infant, and whatever sleeping device they use, be responsible with all aspects of the babies' care.

I wish somehow there could be a way of starting a discussion amongst those 50,000 parents that have used the hammock successfully - and safely. Perhaps an Amby Users Support Group
.
And then a million more Amby Hammocks will be sold in the future to the delight and comfort and safety of parents and babies alike. Many babies do sleep better in the hammock and thats best for them and the baby.


----------



## Missy

Rivers, do you work for Amby? Forgive my cynicism but seems a bit odd for someone to join B&B and just make two posts relating to the safety of the Amby nest and nothing else. I apologise if I am wrong and you are a genuine Mum but I'll wait to see further posts from you on other subjects before I assume that to be the case.


----------

